# It's a good saw for it's intended use.



## Surfside (Jun 13, 2012)

Though it's not that versatile, it's still useful. I have band saw, it does most of the jobs I need but not everything. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Hometrimmer (Oct 14, 2013)

I've been looking for a small job site tablesaw. How do you like it. I would hardly rip framing material and I HATE dewalt equipment. Definite Bosch fan. Let me know your feelings on it.


----------



## backroad (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought this saw back in January. I have used it extensively. Mostly for cabinet and millwork installation. While the fence is very dependable and locks solidly in place and it has lots of power, DO NOT depend on this saw to give you a flawless cut. I put a 60 tooth blade on it right away, but noticed that the saw vibrates terribly. Kinda scary when it starts up. Would probably work best as a framer/ renovator saw. I have also considered that maybe I got a lemon, but after watching other guys with the same saw, I dismissed this theory. Love the stand, though…


----------

